
What happened to Apple design? - maxmouchet
http://www.theverge.com/2015/12/8/9872746/apple-bad-hardware-design-iphone-case-pencil-magic-mouse
======
fuzzywalrus
Apple isn't immune to not-so-great design choices: Hockey puck mouse
(personally never had a problem but most did), the iPod Speaker system, iPhone
antenna issues, the yellowing cases in old MacBooks, the ever breaking Apple
Pro Mouse, allowing the Motorola iTunes phone to be a thing, the G4 Cube,
previous mediocre iPhone cases, mobile me, the egregious skuemophism that gave
skuemoprhism a bad name, a few ugly iMac patterns all under the banner of
Jobs.

The case is ugly but functional, the magic mouse however is just plain out
poor design. This is jumping the gun. It's like declaring "Whatever happened
to Google design?" After the Pixel C.

